
Uber ordered my driver to do something totally illogical; and they were right - preetish
https://hackernoon.com/uber-ordered-my-driver-to-do-something-totally-illogical-and-they-were-right-a32a358022df#.gnz9z7je5
======
usloth_wandows
So many words yet so little content. Is there some sort of word minimum for
posting? This article is 95% bloat.

